# Looking for a Aptm. to rent



## amesserli (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking for a nice/modern T2 apartment to rent in Lisbon max. 1000 Euros. Preferably in the area of Amoreiras, Campolide and surroundings. 

If you have any contacts would be great.
thanks
adrian


----------

